# Whole Pork loin on sale...$0.99/lb.



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2019)

Time for some Canadian bacon. Local grocer has whole loins on sale through next weds. so as soon as I am done with my BBB smoke, I'm putting about 20~30# of loin to cure for CB...
http://www.lamendolassupermarket.com/weekly-ad/


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 19, 2019)

Man great price. I just grabbed 15 lbs. at GFS for $1.99 for Canadian Bacon,


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 20, 2019)

Sounds like your going to have a freezer full of various bacon's Inda. That is a great price, enjoy and have fun.

Chris


----------



## zwiller (Mar 20, 2019)

Great price.  How you doing the CB?  I am gonna try and go for a german style and cold smoke next one with beech.  Need to find a grinder to make DIYD.  Gonna start hitting the yard sales etc as I refuse to pay for a new one.  LOL


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 20, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Great price.  How you doing the CB?  I am gonna try and go for a german style and cold smoke next one with beech.  Need to find a grinder to make DIYD.  Gonna start hitting the yard sales etc as I refuse to pay for a new one.  LOL


Don't need a grinder, just wet the pellets in a metal bowl...add enough water so they swell up and disintegrate into damp dust, then spread out on a pan in 270* oven for ~2 hours....or put them in the smokehouse during the next hot smoke...


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 20, 2019)

I'm gonna do them with a ham spice mix my buddy makes....it's pretty damn good..


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 20, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Sounds like your going to have a freezer full of various bacon's Inda. That is a great price, enjoy and have fun.
> 
> Chris


I like to load up the freezer this time of year with sandwich stuff for bringing on the fishing boat in the summer...


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 20, 2019)

Ahhh, Summer what's that like again. We're still ice fishing here. 

Chris


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 20, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Ahhh, Summer what's that like again. We're still ice fishing here.
> 
> Chris


68* here today...wall to wall sunshine...spring has sprung.... I'm planting tomatoes today, flowers are a bloomin...birds are chirping....turkeys are gobblin.....life is good....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 20, 2019)

Oh- and tonight I start smoking BBB!!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 20, 2019)

We've got the sunshine at least for today, temps are supposed to reach the high 40's, grounds frozen so no tomatoes, birds are still vacationing in the south, except for the turkeys we have plenty of them. Life is slowly getting better. I did see a skunk the other day so warm weather must be close.

Chris


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 20, 2019)

That's a great price. $1.48 for a full pork loin is the lowest I've seen recently, last week as a matter of fact.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 20, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> That's a great price. $1.48 for a full pork loin is the lowest I've seen recently, last week as a matter of fact.


It's rib on, which means after I trim them, I am basically getting baby back ribs and the loin for $0.99/lb. 
Since baby back ribs are selling for $2.59/lb. right now, I'm basically buying the baby back ribs and getting the loin for free....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 20, 2019)

Might buy an extra whole loin, french the bones and make a crown roast stuffed with crawfish dressing......


----------

